# OSS - Occupational Specific Specialties



## Triforce (27 Dec 2015)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to get a hold of electronic copies of these?  I'm retired now.  Really appreciate it, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## blackberet17 (29 Dec 2015)

Do you mean MOSID?


----------



## dapaterson (29 Dec 2015)

No.  OSSes are specialty qualifications that can be particular to one (or several) occupations, or to CAF members generally  They are things outside the occupational specifications.  On your MPRR, they'll generally appear as four-letter codes.

To the OP: Are there specific ones you're looking for?  If so, an ATI might be your best bet.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Dec 2015)

My mind leapt to this  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Strategic_Services till I saw the forum.


----------



## Triforce (31 Dec 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> No.  OSSes are specialty qualifications that can be particular to one (or several) occupations, or to CAF members generally  They are things outside the occupational specifications.  On your MPRR, they'll generally appear as four-letter codes.
> 
> To the OP: Are there specific ones you're looking for?  If so, an ATI might be your best bet.



I'm looking for Marine Engineer Mechanic, Refrigeration and Mechanical Technician (RM Tech), and Aircraft Structures Tech (ACS Tech).


----------



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2015)

Triforce said:
			
		

> I'm looking for Marine Engineer Mechanic, Refrigeration and Mechanical Technician (RM Tech), and Aircraft Structures Tech (ACS Tech).



Depending on what you're looking for, the MCTAP may help.  It's the program intended to assist in getting civilian recognition for military qualifications.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5031-6.page


----------



## Triforce (31 Dec 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Depending on what you're looking for, the MCTAP may help.  It's the program intended to assist in getting civilian recognition for military qualifications.
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5031-6.page



I'd actually like to use the OSS to help me compile a list of tasks completed in each trade as part of a veteran affairs claim.  Thanks though dapaterson.


----------



## sarahsmom (1 Jan 2016)

This could help also
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-mosid-task-statements.page
It lists the MOSID specific tasks.


----------



## Triforce (5 Jan 2016)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> This could help also
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-mosid-task-statements.page
> It lists the MOSID specific tasks.



Thanks paleomedic.  That is along the lines of what I'm looking for.


----------



## AirDet (5 Jan 2016)

Which OSS's specifically? OSS are subs of specific trades. For instance Al tube welding would be a sub of ACS. The Job Task Analysis (JTARS) is a list of tasks and performances required of a specific trade or course. I'm assuming this is whet you're looking for.

See email.


----------

